# Runt and teeth



## Macchiatosmom (Apr 15, 2021)

I just picked up my Havi two days ago. He was the runt of a two puppy litter. His sister is huge and seems much more developed than he is. He doesn't have any of his front teeth. Does anyone have experience with runts or delayed milk teeth. I must say what teeth he does have are very good! He's eating soft food just fine and has undone the knots on his new rope toys! LOL!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Females, both human and dogs, tend to develop more quickly as puppies than males. Give him time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Did the breeder say he was a runt? Or just smaller? There is a difference. Especially in a two puppy litter. The other puppy might be exceptionally large. With a true runt, you need to be careful about a number of possible health problems, especially heart and liver defects. OTOH, if your puppy is just an average sized Havanese puppy, and the other is a larger Havanese puppy, making yours look small by comparison... THAT is a whole different story.

Tooth development is something different. MOST Havanese puppies have their baby teeth by the time they go home at 10 weeks. But it is certainly not unheard of for a puppy to take a week or two more to get them in. These are things usually best discussed with your breeder!


----------



## Macchiatosmom (Apr 15, 2021)

krandall said:


> Did the breeder say he was a runt? Or just smaller? There is a difference. Especially in a two puppy litter. The other puppy might be exceptionally large. With a true runt, you need to be careful about a number of possible health problems, especially heart and liver defects. OTOH, if your puppy is just an average sized Havanese puppy, and the other is a larger Havanese puppy, making yours look small by comparison... THAT is a whole different story.
> 
> Tooth development is something different. MOST Havanese puppies have their baby teeth by the time they go home at 10 weeks. But it is certainly not unheard of for a puppy to take a week or two more to get them in. These are things usually best discussed with your breeder!


Thanks. Breeder said that he was a little premature. He’s a little over 2 lbs at 9 weeks. Breeder said he would be 8-9 lbs. Mom is 16 lbs and dad is 11 lbs. vet said he is very healthy except for teeth. Hopeful they’ll come in soon. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Macchiatosmom (Apr 15, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Females, both human and dogs, tend to develop more quickly as puppies than males. Give him time.


Ok. Thank you


----------

